# weber 32 36 with nitrous



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

i have the kit and have sprayed cars before. my question is do you guys all run direct port or do they make a carb plate


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: weber 32 36 with nitrous (iamdurkee)*

Is it April 1?

there is no plate available for a 32/36


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: weber 32 36 with nitrous (antichristonwheels)*

You might be able to make a carb plate from a 32/36 spacer.
I have seen them on eBay.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: weber 32 36 with nitrous (iamdurkee)*

just drill, tap and install one or two fogger nozzles in a good location. real simple.


----------

